# Beneteau 473



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

iam thinking of buying a Beneteau 473 2002 or 2003.i will be living aboard in the islands with my girl and dog for 3 to 4 years.my budget is 200.000 .you get alot of boat with the 473 and strength,for the money??
iam then sailing through the canal into the pacific and eventually to australia were iam from,let me know your thoughts on the 473 please thanks. johnny


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Johnny, read this: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39379 and then edit your post; many here will be happy to provide you some input, make sure to include some info about you, your skills, type of sailing, expectations from a boat, priorities, your sailing area, your goals, what other boats you have considered, your budget, and why you are choosing the bene over the others to meet the aforementioned.

Other than that, it's a beneteau.

I'm being short, I'm just short on time.

Wlecome to the board!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*johnny333*

thanks not enough info i got it.johnny


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Johnny,

I agree, the 473 looks like a lot of boat for the money. I'm sure it would be fine for the first part of your plan, i.e. Carribean/Bahamas island hopping. And I will be interested to hear what others think about it's suitability for ocean passagemaking like the Pacific crossing you have in mind. I would not be surprised if these boats have completed more than a few successful ocean passages, so I hope we'll hear from owners that can give us some insight as to how well the 473 behaves off-shore.

One place you might do a little research is at the website for the Atlantic Rally for Cruisers (the "ARC"). They usually list the boat models that have participated in each year's trans-atlantic rallies. This might give some indication of whether other folks are choosing the 473 for serious ocean work. Good luck!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*johnny 333*

thanks john,for your info on the 473,i will check out the ARC,johnny


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A Benny 473 might be a bit big for just the two of you. Just remember, if you're cruising as a couple, much of the time you're actually sailing single-handed, since the other person will be sleeping, cooking, reading, etc.

My general recommendation is that you get the smallest boat that will work for you, rather than the largest boat you can afford. The running costs go up with boat size, as do the maintenance costs.

You could probably find a very nice 37-40' boat that would suffice for the two of you. Traveling with a dog is doable, but you will find that the restrictions on dogs will limit your choices in where you can go. For more information on the pet issues, you should check out www.noonsite.com, which has a lot of information on the various countries that you are interested in visiting, including, IIRC, pet restrictions.

Another recommendation I usually make is that you should reserve 15-20% of your boat buying budget for refitting, upgrading, modifying and repairing any boat you buy. No boat is going to be setup exactly the way you want and you'll generally want to modify it or upgrade it in some way prior to leaving-so leave yourself some funds to handle this.

The last recommendation I generally make is that any boat you buy should be setup for the way you will be using for the majority of the time you're using it. This comes from the advice a friend gave me that said, "*The primary use of a boat is primary*." In other words, if you're mainly sailing as a couple, chances are likely that you don't need a three-cabin, two-head boat. By going with a two-cabin, single head boat, you will reduce your maintenance costs and the complexity of the systems on-board... although, with an extended cruise a two-head boat might be nice, since it gives you a backup head.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> A Benny 473 might be a bit big for just the two of you. Just remember, if you're cruising as a couple, much of the time you're actually sailing single-handed, since the other person will be sleeping, cooking, reading, etc.
> 
> My general recommendation is that you get the smallest boat that will work for you, rather than the largest boat you can afford. The running costs go up with boat size, as do the maintenance costs.
> 
> .


Especially for that run across the Pacific.
I would concider it a great boat for Costal Cruising and Island Hopping.
Not sure how she would do as a Blue Water Vessel. Some other boats would be better suited foe that purpose.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks sailing dog for info, i just looked at noonsite.com,that is a great site.the reason i need a 47 foot yacht is i have a lot of gear as iam a photographer/film maker so i dont want to be to cramped down below.also having friends coming aboard,for a couple of weeks at a time.johnny


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks for your info sailorTJK1,johnny


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, I can understand the need for the gear and such, but you also don't want to get a boat that you can't handle when the going gets rough. Making a trans-Pacific passage is likely to find you out at odds with a storm, as is living aboard the boat in the Caribbean. Getting a smaller boat will make it a bit more cramped, but may increase your ability to handle the boat in bad conditions by an order of magnitude.

Another possible option, which you may or may not have considered, is going with a 35-40' catamaran. These are often easier to handle short-handed and will give you an incredible amount of space. Many are quite capable of bluewater passages, since many of them are made abroad and come to the United States under sail. You'd probably have to go with an older boat though, since very recent model larger cats are very expensive.

I am a bit curious as to what your previous boat ownership and sailing experience is. Even some of the more experienced here were caught by surprise at the costs of owning a larger boat.

Beth Leonard says that boat costs double with every 10' of length... I think that's a bit low, at least until you get to the truly ridiculously large boats, since boats tend to grow exponentially....with a 40' boat being not 33% larger than a 30" boat, but more like 136% larger, since it grows in length, width and depth.



johnny333 said:


> thanks sailing dog for info, i just looked at noonsite.com,that is a great site.the reason i need a 47 foot yacht is i have a lot of gear as iam a photographer/film maker so i dont want to be to cramped down below.also having friends coming aboard,for a couple of weeks at a time.johnny


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Here is a link to the entries at the ARC. Scanning quickly, there was 2 maybe three 474's along, and another scttering of other Oceanus series boats down to 37'. First glance, in the Beneateau line, it appeared like there were more First series than Oceanus style.

To me, a 47' anything unless a large canoe or equal style boat, should be able to do lighter air ocean crossings. Winter or hurricane style winds waves etc. You may not like some of the lighter built rigs like the 473. This is where the First series from Benateau may be a better option, altho not as comfy!

My comments for what they are worth, my main part was to like the participant list for the ARC.

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i am australian,from sydney,been on yachts all through my youth,from 10 foot dingys to 90foot sydney hobart maxi yachts.i have been on the water most of my live,although have not been sailing for real, for at least 10years,iam living in NYC and iam done with the city life,i need to get my sailing confidence back so the islands sound good for 3 to 4 years,i took 1 year of and work at the CYC in sydney at the marina
working in the yard on many sailing yachts it was a great experience.so i will be working on my own yacht from antifoul to small haul repairs,engine maintenance ect,but there is so much to learn,and i need to get my sea legs back,iam 40years old so i still have time for a lot of learning,
.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

blt2ski,thanks for info,i was thinking of changing the rig on the 473 to much stronger components i will not be using a self furling mast,that for sure.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds much like where I was about five years ago.  Welcome to sailnet... and good luck on your plans...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*johnny 333*

cheers saildog, johnny


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Johnny - I spent a week on a 473 in the BVI shooting for our TV show, so I have an idea of what you're contemplating. I had some gear along with 5 other people, so we were a bit more crowded than you will be. As far as the boat itself, the 473 sails real well. We were quite pleased with that. It was pretty roomy, too. Both in the cockpit and below. A great boat for that particular trip.

Other than the fact it was a charter boat (sailed hard and put away wet), she seemed solid. We mostly sailed between islands, but Bob wanted some extra excitement so we went outside into the Atlantic rollers for some stronger wind. Didn't really challenge us or the boat that much, but the feeling was she'd do OK - as long as weather windows were paid attention to. The spaces down below, though there are grab rails and fiddles, seemed too expansive for a true bluewater passagemaker.

If you plan accordingly, and have the money for upkeep, etc., I think you'll probably do just fine with a 473. Are you planning on filming a documentary of your trip?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Johnny,
I've been on a 473 at the dock and my recollection is that although it was very roomy it was also very short on storage space. Perhaps someone else can comment on that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*johnny 333*

hi moonfish,thanks for the input on the 473,i will be documenting my whole trip, in between flying back to nyc for work. i think for the money it is a good strong boat i will be modifying the rigging for heavy wind ect.johnny


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cheers teshannon


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Johnny...welcome. I don't like this boat for crossing oceans due to the unkindly hull form, minimal diesel tankage, shallow bilges and spade rudder. That does *not* mean I don't think it is built strong enough to cross and ocean...just built without a lot of thought to long distance ocean cruising. I would certainly only consider the deep draft model which does not leave the rudder exposed but will eliminate some cruising grounds for you with a 6'11" draft. 
It will be a great liveaboard boat in the caribe and will sail quite well and should cross the pacific trade winds route without a problem at the right time of year. Just may be a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie,thanks its a great site,i agree in what your saying,but there has to be a trade of,i like the lay out of the boat for live aboard,i would not do a long ocean crossing,with out a good crew who is on it, when things start blowing around,good sails extra fuel bladder sat phone, and a little luck.i dont mind a ruff ride ah, on the ocean.johnny


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

J333...yup...its always a compromise...just so long as you know WHAT the issues are...you can make a good decision for YOU! BTW...my wife & I sailed our 52' without assistance so pay no attention the the "go small" advocates. 
If you can afford it and are a competent sailor...bigger is better and a perfectly reasonable choice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie,thanks for you advice,yes bigger is better,and for 200.000
i can get a 2002 2003, 473 well out fitted,and maybe drop 25.000 for up graded electronics ect,for the money the boat will work well for me, live aboard in the islands ect.johnny


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Johnny, 
There are only two of you (and a dog and photo equipment and friends..).
Did you ever consider the 423 ? Same builder, same design, same naval architect. It is just scaled down a few feet.
I sailed both and there is not so much difference in performance and space, but quite some difference in price. 
As I have 423 I am biased, but would like to hear what is better on a 473.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tomaz,the 423 is a nice yacht the only difference is the beam and cock pit and length of boat,yes the 423 is a good deal for the boat you get, but so is the 473 iam selling my property in ny,hopefully i will get the right price, if not the 423 is a good choice


----------

